# Pigeon not flying



## Stewart (Aug 5, 2021)

Found a pigeon in back door it is just sitting there eating food we put out. But now other birds are attacking it . What should I do. Stewart


----------



## KingMufasa (May 17, 2021)

If other birds are attacking it you should bring it inside, could you post a picture please? It could be injured or it could be a youngling.


----------

